# Need help locating 10k stereo ganged pot



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

PPI Art amps use a block style oversized (as opposed to the mini's most amps use) 10k stereo ganged pot part number 51abdb16s15 made in Mexico.

Can't find them and need a couple. Any help on locating them would be fantastic. 

Pics in the next post.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I just put the part number into the search box on Mouser, and came up with this:
51ABD-B16-S15/S15 Bourns Bourns
If you click on Data Sheet, you can see there are quite a few variations, maybe one of them is correct..


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wonder how to find the 10k... I guess I'll email them and see what they say. Thanks


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

call mouser before you e-mail them, their engineering/tech support is fantastic.


----------



## TwinBassDaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got a buddy of mine looking through his parts, would you be interested in a trade for other obscure hard to find parts? How many pots are you looking for?

I'll let you know when I know...


----------



## TwinBassDaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

AudioGodz- my repair guy has found some of the pots your looking for. He's wondering if you happen to have any of these to trade:

TRANSISTOR, GE\RCA NO. D44VH7 WAS T0LD IT SHOULD CROSS TO NTE* ECG 377, NPN, N0T M0SFET, SILICON TYPE

That's directly from him, if you need any further details, let me know. I hope this helps.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

All I have are a bag of D44VH10's http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...epair-classic-burden-new-parts-defective.html


----------



## TwinBassDaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, I had read that one....that's just not right. If you need those pots still, let me know how many.


----------



## TwinBassDaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll send you the pots if you still need them, no trade needed. Just a karma thing on my part. Ya know?


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you anyway, karma your way.


----------



## damo4833 (Oct 27, 2011)

anybody got an extra one of those pots? (potentiometer 51ABDB16S15)

something STRANGE happened in USPS transit, damaged box to boot AND the pot was pushed in and 3 legs broken : (

in short, I need a pot...used or new, doesn't matter

thanks!!

[email protected]
214.334.4001


----------



## damo4833 (Oct 27, 2011)

STILL needing some help finding this pot-gain . . . . . .


----------



## TiHKaL (Feb 9, 2014)

I need 10kg of Mexican pot too. hahahaha

You may have got further if you didn't dig up a thread from 4 years ago.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)




----------

